# Zeref and Acnologia vs Kakashi and Guy



## rickthenick (Jan 15, 2018)

Zeref (fairy heart) and Acnologia(Ravines of time) vs Kakashi(dms) and Guy(8 gates)

Bloodlusted and morals off

No bfr

Which team wins and why?


----------



## snipernaadi (Jan 17, 2018)

Kakashi & Guy are stronger- Kakashi will kamui Zeref & Guy will oneshot Acnologia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

Zeref and Acnologia should take this, Zeref uses death magic and Acnologia would just crush them

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 17, 2018)

Not sure BFR will work on Zeref, Acnologia is fucked


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 17, 2018)

just throwing this out timestop is one shit that could fuck the other team.


----------



## Markerz (Jan 17, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Zeref and Acnologia should take this, Zeref uses death magic and Acnologia would just crush them



Zerefs death magic has shown it can't kill people on his level I mean look at the Natsu fight. Acno is nowhere near strong enough to crush them either.


----------



## Katou (Jan 17, 2018)

Kakashi and Gai out classes them .. 
sorry..but its easy diff


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

Markerz said:


> Zerefs death magic has shown it can't kill people on his level I mean look at the Natsu fight. Acno is nowhere near strong enough to crush them either.



It has shown to kill people stronger than him Such as one of the seven kin and Natsu would have died if not for his scarf. As for Acnologia well does have wings and flight, he can just wait till Might Guy destroys himself but even then Acnologia can just eat their jutsus/chakra.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 17, 2018)

Gai's spring time of youth = nakama fist = bypass Zeref's magic by FT logic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Gai's spring time of youth = nakama fist = bypass Zeref's magic by FT logic.



Not how power of feelings works, sorry to disappoint you


----------



## Divell (Jan 17, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> It has shown to kill people stronger than him Such as one of the seven kin and Natsu would have died if not for his scarf. As for Acnologia well does have wings and flight, he can just wait till Might Guy destroys himself but even then Acnologia can just eat their jutsus/chakra.


Acnologia doesn't have the info. And guy can just jump into the air. Or kakashi can just Kamui Chidori with his Susanoo. Zeref also wasn't confident he could kill Acnologia who was stronger than him.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

Divell said:


> Acnologia doesn't have the info. And guy can just jump into the air. Or kakashi can just Kamui Chidori with his Susanoo. Zeref also wasn't confident he could kill Acnologia who was stronger than him.



Acnologia is shown to be high in the sky, we don’t see Guy jumping that high without assistance if I recall. That only shows that even with space time manipulation it would not be able to kill Acnologia. I doubt that it would be the same case for all those powers Kakashi has. I would say the Guy has a better chance but that is an if


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

Where did Guy jump straight in the sky? Answer that. From what I saw is that his range is several dozen meters With eight gates strikes

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 17, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Where did Guy jump straight in the sky? Answer that? From what I saw is that his range is several dozen meters


I'm gonna ask again : Are you so dense or stupid that you think a character who can fuck up continents with his fucking fists can't muster the strenght to jump in the fucking air ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> I'm gonna ask again : Are you so dense or stupid that you think a character who can fuck up continents with his fucking fists can't muster the strenght to jump in the fucking air ?



The air does not mean he can reach certain higher heights where Acnologia reach higher than the clouds and where you can see the dark of the sky while day time. Might Guy went up several dozen meters into the air around where the tree’s upper roots are at least iirc. Again, how high can he go?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 17, 2018)

So now you are gonna move the goal posts from : " he can't jump more than a dozen meters without assistance" to "he can't reach as far as Acnologia in the sky".
Ok.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2018)

Gai can effectively fly by kicking the air one piece style. Acno's not getting away from him.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 17, 2018)

We literally saw that Gai had flight via kicking the air anyway, fuck outta here

EDIT: ninja’d


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

I know he can kick the air for flight, but how high can he get before someone who regularly flies? that is a lot of effort to just reach someone who just flies above the clouds in a short amount to vs air jumps of dozens of meters.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2018)

Gai was substantially faster than Madara who could literally fly thousands of kilometers in the air in a short amount of time.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

when did that happen?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2018)

When he flew towards the moon to activate IT. When he used his chikaku tensei he was thousands of km in the air when compared to the Shinju.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

but that Madara had both eyes, so he would be much more stronger and better than just one eyed Madara.
Iwandesu: I replied to that already.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> when did that happen?


When he got Near the moon to charge up IT and to make Meteor drops


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2018)

Aside from casting stronger Ninjutsu his performance against Naruto and Sasuke didn't change (his limbo could still be matched by naruto's shadow clones one on one.) He wasnt shown or suggested to have gotten any faster, much less enough to make up the sheer speed advantage Gai had over him.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

well besides' Night Guy's speed which distorted space the, okay, point conceded, but still Acnologia should be fine after all, roughed up but still fine.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 17, 2018)

Either character on naruto's side can solo the verse let alone the team.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Divell (Jan 17, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Acnologia is shown to be high in the sky, we don’t see Guy jumping that high without assistance if I recall. That only shows that even with space time manipulation it would not be able to kill Acnologia. I doubt that it would be the same case for all those powers Kakashi has. I would say the Guy has a better chance but that is an if


You wanna know how high someone with country+ to continental punching strength can jump? Is way higher than the sky and way faster than Fairy Tail ever got. Also, for the most part unless the enemy flies Acnologia always goes down to the ground to fight.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

we've been over this already, no need to drag it out, but still, their speeds are relatively the same, so not an issue for Acnologia. Not all the time, we see him launching attacks in the air, he only attacks physically on the ground or swoops down to cause massive damage, there is still his immunity to harm to powers close or long range.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 17, 2018)

8 Gates Guy moves his hand forwards.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 17, 2018)

Zeref and acnologia would be upper high tiers in narutoverse at most. They are no where near god tiers like DMS kakashi or 8 gates gai.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 17, 2018)

how do they intend to kill him if i might add? I might add with Zeref being able to completely control Space and Time, master every form of Dark Arts, and it is a large area of powers, sickness, disintegration, cloning, puppetry, death magic (while uncontrolled) possesses infinitely instantaneous replenished energy. time stop, time travel.

The only way for either of them even harm Zeref is for Might Guy to bend space with his Night Guy, like Natsu with his intense flames

with Acnologia, he basically is immune to any harmful energy/power based attacks, eats and becomes stronger from them, plus as a dragon, he has high physical durability, while Dragon essence is what can harm him both physical and magically, even DSM is ineffective without actual dragon transformation, not to mention that he ate an entire dimension of magic, who knows how large the dimension is by the way considering it is nothingness.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 17, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> They are no where near god tiers like DMS kakashi or 8 gates gai.



To give my own input, Double Mangekyo Sharingan Kakashi was able to imbue his Raikiri with Six Paths power and cut through her body, and Kaguya was an entity who possessed and displayed more power than anything demonstrated in the Fairy Tail verse.  

More than that, the unique nature of the Six Paths power is also something to consider, which is connected to the Yin-Yang Release capable of nullifying all Ninjutsu.  

Meanwhile, Eight Gates Gai was physically strong enough to nearly kill Ten-Tails Madara, and his regular punches carried enough force to shatter a barrier made by the Truth-Seeking Balls (constructs which Kakashi's own Kamui can rip a hole into).

So there definitely isn't anyone in Fairy Tail near the tiers DMS Kakashi and 8 Gates Gai occupy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 18, 2018)

Guy is a beast indeed.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2018)

DMS Kakashi and Guy stomp.
PS+Kamui wreck Acnologia. 8 gates won't kill Zeref as he is immortal then Guy will die once he is done with 8 gates. DMS Kakashi uses Kamui on Zeref to trap him in the Kamui dimension GG.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 18, 2018)

I doubt Kamui would work on Acnologia, as we have seen when something similar happened before. Zeref not so sure as he has complete control over time and space


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I doubt Kamui would work on Acnologia, as we have seen when something similar happened before. Zeref not so sure as he has complete control over time and space


Kamui infused with PS.
PS Kamui wrecks Acnologia. I doubt Zeref can escape from Kamui.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> DMS Kakashi and Guy stomp.
> PS+Kamui wreck Acnologia. 8 gates won't kill Zeref as he is immortal then Guy will die once he is done with 8 gates. DMS Kakashi uses Kamui on Zeref to trap him in the Kamui dimension GG.



What is this shit ? Seriously, Guy literally atomizes both of the other team with one punch. Atomizes. The sheer air pressure from his attacks should be enough to end both of them. 

Someone lock this thread and put in Guy's and Kakashi's profile as BOTH can solo with relative ease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Acnologia has shown to break out of anoth dimension, plus his dragon physiology gives him immunity to power technique harm, plus Zeref has time stop which he can just end them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> This lvl of  NLF... So because he is immune from the measly FT shit, he's also immune to any kind of damage in general right ?  
Riiight.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly Guy solos


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Honestly Guy solos


How does he kill Zeref, an immortal being , when Guy didn't even kill Madara?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> How does he kill Zeref, an immortal being , when Guy didn't even kill Madara?


I didnt say he could kill him
I meant he could defeat him as in K.O him


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> I didnt say he could kill him
> I meant he could defeat him as in K.O him


He can't be knocked out though.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> He can't be knocked out though.


Um...Yes he can
Ultear knocked him out in the tenrou island arc.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Um...Yes he can
> Ultear knocked him out in the tenrou island arc.


He had no control over his powers back at that moment. I am referring when he is fully in control of his powers


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> He had no control over his powers back at that moment. I am referring when he is fully in control of his powers


So him being able to be knocked out depends on how control he is of his magic power?
Thats honestly a dumb assumption which was never said in the manga.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> So him being able to be knocked out depends on how control he is of his magic power?
> Thats honestly a dumb assumption which was never said in the manga.


It does.
Not even Natsu knocked him out when he could him. Zeref was unstable back to that moment.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Jesus Christ , like are you people serious ? We're talking about island lvl characters vs continental lvl characters here... 
Gai punches either one of those fuckers into another continent.
Hell Kakashi mindfucks them in the meantime for kicks...


Either one of them can solo FT...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly Guy could harm Zeref in the same way Natsu harmed him by distorting space but yeah, don’t see him killing or Knocking our Zeref.

High tier FT characters are way above that level already.

Plus Zeref has every single dark magic abilities, which includes disintegration, cloning, sickness inducement, etc. And time stop


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> High tier FT characters are way above that level already


Fuck off, no they don't. The shit you and the others have tried to pull haven't been accepted.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> Oh, another passive-agressive disagree..Ouch, the humanity.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Uh, yeah, with how Irene compressed a large country which is continent level from calculation, that is impressive enough


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Again, hasn't been accepted so, no.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Doesn’t mean that it isn’t on that level


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

First of all Hax =/ DC
Second of all this is  a social hobby and so if something isn't accepted at large by the comunity then yes, it isn't at that level.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Physical reshaping of the land Is Hartley hax,  The only hax is that people are teleported away


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2018)

FT gets atomized. Now someone please call a mod, this thread ended in the first page, these two retards are arguing a moot point, Zeref/Acnologia not only never dealt with the kind of energy that Guy can dish out with one punch's air pressure, let alone Guy's ultimate move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

The only atomized is the dust release last I recall


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> The only atomized is the dust release last I recall


Atomization is a not very scientific term to describe that the energy will be so great that every atom in their bodies will be spread out far and away because they don't have dura enough to resist that shit.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Last I recall they do scaling from both Irene and August who are well around that level, do they scale to Kakashi and Guy at that level unclear but with August’s powers that is a given.  That still does not mean that they can beat both Zeref and Acnologia for obvious reasons


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> Using non-accepted feats as evidence
> Using no limit fallacies as arguments...

I don't even ...


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Downplaying ft without reason
Just saying nardo team wins like that

Huh


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

No one is downplaying FT you retard...  All i'm saying is based off what was discussed before and what is accepted. How the fuck is that downplay ?
If i was indeed downplaying FT, i would have sayed that they are building lvl or some shit...
No, you are the one who is using NLF and unnacepted shit to wank your series.
Your dishonesty is fucking disgusting.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

How am I using NLF when it is from the source? Besides it has been discussed that the spell is physical compression of the land and from the size it is small continent at least. And with August being above her with his country size disintegration spell. And Zeref and Acnologia are above either of them


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> How am I using NLF when it is from the source?


You should read what a NLF is and how the particularities of in-verse mechanics don't apply in in an battledome setting. Just because Acnologia or whoever the fuck is immune to physicall shit from FT, it doesn't mean he is immune from shit that is >>>> than what FT can dish out  unless there's a showing for that . Guess what, there isn't.


OMGMAN said:


> Besides it has been discussed that the spell is physical compression of the land and from the size it is small continent at least


Yeah and it hasn't been accepted , meaning there was something wrong with it so stop using this as an argument. I don't care what how you interpret shit, i only care on the comunity consensus. That's how we do things. That's how we always did things.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

I have never said that, I know what nlf is and what I said is not nlf, Acnologia has shown to be immune to power based attacks from long and close distance, he just eats the energy anyway and he did not die nor sees to exist being surrounded by energy significantly greater than Ethernion in another dimension. Interpret? It is said directly in the manga, there is no need to interpret anything, just calculate.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Acnologia has shown to be immune to power based attacks from long and close distance, he just eats the energy anyway


So you're saying he can eat continental lvl energy right ? 


OMGMAN said:


> being surrounded by energy significantly greater than Ethernion in another dimension


That's cute but all of that shit still doesn't reach continentall lvl shit so yeah, still a NLF.


OMGMAN said:


> It is said directly in the manga, there is no need to interpret anything, just calculate.


Yeah and your calculation didn't pass so you make my point for me.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Being above Irene and August is more than enough.

It does when it higher than etherion which can obliterate an entire country. And it is described in dragon book that a dragon destroyed an entire nation as well.

That is how potent her magic power is when it effected all of Fiore. Besides there wasn’t any reason to say why it wasn’t excepted


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Being above Irene and August is more than enough.


Lel..why ? Because you say so ?


OMGMAN said:


> It does when it higher than etherion which can obliterate an entire country


1.Not accepted
2. Country lvl is a far cry away from continental lvl.


OMGMAN said:


> And it is described in dragon book that a dragon destroyed an entire nation as well.


1. No feat of that ever happening.
2. Still far from continental lvl.


OMGMAN said:


> That is how potent her magic power is when it effected all of Fiore


Not gonna adress this anymore. If you want to keep playing parrot and regurgitate the same shit over and over, go ahead. I'm not gonna listen to it anymore.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 19, 2018)

Fairy Tail duo get squashed.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

No because they are above country level. Yes because it is stated that it can destroy a country in one shot. Still nothing close to Irene or August. It was stated from the history of dragons book.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> No because they are above country level


No they are not. If they were, it would have been accepten on the forum. It has been pushed numerous times and it has been not accepted all the times.


OMGMAN said:


> Yes because it is stated that it can destroy a country in one shot


Statements without feats mean jackshit. 


OMGMAN said:


> Still nothing close to Irene or August


It doesn't really matter since all of the above are either unnacepted or not confirmed by anything. 


OMGMAN said:


> It was stated from the history of dragons book


Feats or gtfo.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

They are from what they displayed in the manga, August in his case deliberately stopped himself from conpleting it. Yes it is as it was fired before before Tower of Heaven, and we go with what is the smallest nation which is Fiore which is larger than the US continent. It has been confirmed as it happened all of the above. Historical fact equals feats.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> It has been confirmed as it happened all of the above. Historical fact equals feats.


Not unless they are shown.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Etherion shown, Acnologia scales, Irene shows it, August scales


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

No, that was a what if scenario and there was no aftermath. That hardly constistues as a showing.
Shut the fuck up about Irene already. No matter how many times you cry about it, it won't magically make it accepted.
Also the closest Etherion was ever been to being accepted was with a value of small country lvl..not your or Rax's inflated bullcrap. Like i've said, far ,far away from continentall lvl.
So you have nothing here.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

No, that is an Etherion blast, it was fired before to deter the Alvarez Empire from attacking, besides, an Organization of such power would not hype their own weapons if they haven't used it before. geez, you need to calm down, no matter how hateful you are what Irene did happened one way or another. Fiore is larger than the US which is no where a small country or regular country. You have nothing here without reasons.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> Hatefull...i haven't said one bad thing about FT  since this joke of a debate with you started. Not accepted your wank doesn't mean i'm hatefull. You dishonest fucker, you.


OMGMAN said:


> No, that is an Etherion blast, it was fired before to deter the Alvarez Empire from attacking, besides, an Organization of such power would not hype their own weapons if they haven't used it before


That's only speculation on your part.


OMGMAN said:


> geez, you need to calm down,


I am perfectly calm, otherwise i would have told you to fuck off a long time ago or just stopped wasting my time with you.


OMGMAN said:


> what Irene did happened one way or another


It did, but not to the level you are wanking her feat.


OMGMAN said:


> Fiore is larger than the US which is no where a small country or regular country


That's irrelevant.


OMGMAN said:


> You have nothing here without reasons.


I have all the reasons, history and the rules of this section on my part. You, on the other hand have nothing but a history of unnacepted attempts at wanking shit, statements without feats and and inflated bullcrap.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> Not unless they are shown.



He's pulled that "historical fact" nonsense before.  Because unless it is a series he doesn't like, he'll take anything written or said in connection with it as a literal fact that can't be disputed, even extending it to his own fan-based interpretation of things. 

He'll criticize you for trying to use physics and calcs for a series he doesn't like, yet turns around and tries to give "Kugelblitz Temperature" for their husbando Natsu, or try to make Irene's hax equitable to destructive capacity. 



reyatsuguy said:


> Hatefull...i haven't said one bad thing about FT since this joke of a debate with you started. Not accepted your wank doesn't mean i'm hatefull. You dishonest fucker, you.



You'll get used to him making such claims.  Just brush it aside as childish tantrum throwing.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

From your tone it definitely sounds to the contrary on your part. What joke? Since this debate started, I have been using feats and lore that happened in the manga. No, it has been stated that Etherion was used to deter Alvarez, how would they have stopped Alvarez when they haven't used it? No, you said fuck off and shut the fuck up not too long ago. It is entirely relevant as it shows how big countries are by comparison. Not the reason though as to why. When have I wanked anything?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> From your tone it definitely sounds to the contrary on your part


Again, that's your interpretation... Not having anything personal against the series.


OMGMAN said:


> What joke? Since this debate started, I have been using feats and lore that happened in the manga


Those feats and lore have been discussed multiple times and dississed for various reasons.


OMGMAN said:


> No, it has been stated that Etherion was used to deter Alvarez, how would they have stopped Alvarez when they haven't used it


I don't give a shit about how or why., show me a the feat or the aftermath . It's really simple, i want to see something concrete that would convince me .


OMGMAN said:


> No, you said fuck off and shut the fuck up not too long ago


Yes, to some of your arguments.


OMGMAN said:


> It is entirely relevant as it shows how big countries are by comparison


No it's not relevant because no matter how large or small they might be , nothing happened to them on-screen except for the compression feat which has been dissmissed.


OMGMAN said:


> When have I wanked anything?


When you started using NLFs and non accepted feats as evidence.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> He's pulled that "historical fact" nonsense before. Because unless it is a series he doesn't like, he'll take anything written or said in connection with it as a literal fact that can't be disputed, even extending it to his own fan-based interpretation of things.
> 
> He'll criticize you for trying to use physics and calcs for a series he doesn't like, yet turns around and tries to give "Kugelblitz Temperature" for their husbando Natsu, or try to make Irene's hax equitable to destructive capacity


I know..it still surprises me that he can do this shit with a straight face..but what are tou gonna do ?


Catalyst75 said:


> You'll get used to him making such claims. Just brush it aside as childish tantrum throwing.


I'm already used to it. It's a staple for FT wankers to  use ad hominems when they have nothing to stand on.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

From what from what I recall there was no reason why the Irene feat was not accepted.





This shows that that they would have destroyed the country caelum if they fired it again

So don't say you have not said it before.

You have said that none of the feats have been shown before, which is it?

When have I been using NLFs?

With all the evidence I provided and no means of counter argument it is still valid.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> From what from what I recall there was no reason why the Irene feat was not accepted.


Dunno, don't care. It falls on you to get it accepted. It's not in the accepted in the Calc List nor is it accepted on the wiki so yeah.


OMGMAN said:


> This shows that that they would have destroyed the country caelum if they fired it again


Can't see the scans.


OMGMAN said:


> So don't say you have not said it before.


???


OMGMAN said:


> You have said that none of the feats have been shown before, which is it?


Only the compression feat was shown from what you have rambled around here. Etherion and that dragon destroying a country weren't.


OMGMAN said:


> When have I been using NLFs?


I already told you. Work on your fucking reading comprehension.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Unless a reason has been given, it is still valid for use.

That is lazy.

Like like other members well known here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> It does.
> Not even Natsu knocked him out when he could him. Zeref was unstable back to that moment.


Guy > Natsu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Unless a reason has been given, it is still valid for use.


Again, it falls on you to get it accepted not the other way around. 


OMGMAN said:


> That is lazy.


Sure is.


OMGMAN said:


> Like like other members well known here.


Well, people eventually get sick of banging their heads against a wall so ...


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Getting it accepted with reasons and evidence vs ignoring it with no reason why.

I thought you were not.

I have othe things to do today, so I get that feeling when I try to talk to others here.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Getting it accepted with reasons and evidence vs ignoring it with no reason why.


That's not even true...there were reasons given. I'm sure you know about this.


OMGMAN said:


> I thought you were not.


 I am.


OMGMAN said:


> I have othe things to do today, so I get that feeling when I try to talk to others here


Yeah , well , when multiple people repeatedly dissagree with you , chances are , you are the problem.but yeah, i doubt you will ever see reason or anything close to it so... whatever i guess.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

If there were reasons I would have accepted it a long time ago.

You sure are not showing you laziness to reply huh?

When there are people who have not understood what is being stated it is hard to even get a word in edgewise, so no, the problem is the other way around especially with others thinking the way I do.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> When there are people who have not understood what is being stated it is hard to even get a word in edgewise, so no, the problem is the other way around especially with others thinking the way I do.



The _*only guy*_ who thinks the way you do is a certified Fairy Tail wanker.  Everyone else is in disagreement.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> If there were reasons I would have accepted it a long time ago.


There are reasons m the fact that you don't agree with them , it's another problem entirely.


OMGMAN said:


> You sure are not showing you laziness to reply huh?


No, i have selective lazyness. Quite handy.


OMGMAN said:


> When there are people who have not understood



Please...don't even try...there's nothing easier to understand than FT's writing.


OMGMAN said:


> the problem is the other way around especially with others thinking the way I do.


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

The thinking involves that it is not a one sided fight, especially where the evidence supports the side otherwise, and I am not the only one who sees that. And I am not a wanker, I support who ever is logically wins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Show me those reasons then, otherwise you are not proving a thing.

Selective laziness is not a thing and a poor excuse.

It’s easy to understand that FT has entertaining writing. Not the way you interpret it.

I am glad to see you know people agrees with me


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Show me those reasons then, otherwise you are not proving a thing.


I'm sorry but i'm not an aidee or shit like that. You made the fucking thread , you know where it is, go look in it.


OMGMAN said:


> Selective laziness is not a thing and a poor excuse.


You took that seriously ? Holy fuckbalss...


OMGMAN said:


> It’s easy to understand that FT has entertaining writing. Not the way you interpret it.


If you say so... 


OMGMAN said:


> I am glad to see you know people agrees with me


not really, not the majority anyway.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I am glad to see you know people agrees with me



He's calling you delusional for believing that there are people who agree with you.



OMGMAN said:


> It’s easy to understand that FT has entertaining writing. Not the way you interpret it.



Entertainingly _*terrible*_ writing.  That's the common consensus around here; Fairy Tail is a series with a terrible story, terrible writing, and is only liked with those with terrible taste. 



reyatsuguy said:


> You took that seriously ? Holy fuckbalss...



He's literal-minded like that.

He's arguably one step removed from Comic Fan 101, and you know what he was like.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> How does he kill Zeref, an immortal being , when Guy didn't even kill Madara?



If natsu can one shot him guy can too since he is superior to natsu in every way possible.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't know why you guys keep debating with omgman. He's arguably an even worse FT wanker than Rax.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Lucy75 said:


> If natsu can one shot him guy can too since he is superior to natsu in every way possible.



Not really with his space time mastery, I mean Guy can bypass it with his space distortion kick like Natsu with his Ludicrous heat but we all know what happens after Guy uses it, he dies. And Zeref will just heal himself.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Not really with his space time mastery, I mean Guy can bypass it with his space distortion kick like Natsu with his Ludicrous heat but we all know what happens after Guy uses it, he dies. And Zeref will just heal himself.



Just like how zeref healed himself when natsu kicked his ass am I right?  Stop wanking FT dude. Do you want to be red forever?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

The writing is nice as It is a new story each arc, the characters are neat, just the same as Naruto, Bleach and One Piece as they are in same taste.


Lucy75 said:


> Just like how zeref healed himself when natsu kicked his ass am I right?  Stop wanking FT dude. Do you want to be red forever?



Zeref stated that he was going to be healed shortly, and he was not that far fatigue.

On the other hand, when Guy used that technique, he was down for the count.

If there is anything I have learned is that rep is equivalent to PL, BS to the max


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah so what's stopping Kakashi from putting them to sleep ?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

What’s stopping Zeref from time stop, and death magic and all other dark arts?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

So nothing, ok, good to know.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, so Kakashi is done for then


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 19, 2018)

Divell said:


> Guy > Natsu.


Agreed.
I'll give it to you.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, Kakashi uses Genjutsu. GG. 
Guy doesn't even need to do shit. He can just do his push-ups.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

How can they when time is stopped, and Acnologia is ueffected by mental abilities, even when a mind control magic is for dragons only. Acnologia will just eat their chakra as well.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> something something NLF..something something...


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Something, something, exaggerating, something, something


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, that's it parrot me. Great job.
Anyway,Nardo team wins as per expectations so i gues , now we wait for a mod to lock this and put this into the victory list for the wiki.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

OH no, a parrot is too good for you, a skunk is more your thing.

Anyway, Fairy Tail time wins with reasons listed above


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Uh-huh , too bad the consensus is  >> your shitty opinion.
So yeah, cry more.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> OH no, a parrot is too good for you, a skunk is more your thing.
> 
> Anyway, Fairy Tail time wins with reasons listed above



You give the impression that your IQ is as negative as your reputation bar.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Too bad for you that consensus is not canon in any universe. So yeah, rage more



FlyingPan said:


> You give the impression that your IQ is as negative as your reputation bar.



If that is the case how did I pass college and got a successful job?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> Yeah, that's it parrot me. Great job.
> Anyway,Nardo team wins as per expectations so i gues , now we wait for a mod to lock this and *put this into the victory list for the wiki.*


Already did


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> What’s stopping Zeref from time stop, and death magic and all other dark arts?



Genjutsu that prevents Zeref from using those abilities, one Six Paths Raikiri through the head, and Kamui sending any Death Magic to another dimension (or just Kamui Zeref's head off).


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Too bad for you that consensus is not canon in any universe. So yeah, rage more


It's cannon to this forum, and that's the only thing that matters when debating in this forum. 
Cry even more.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Too bad that time stop will happen before kakashi does anything, plus Zeref is immortal, that won't help.

@rey Then stop raging over spilled milk, people have rights to opinions as to who would win, as to how lazy your reason is, is shocking really


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

> Crying over spilled milk.. ok..
> Opinions can be wrong.
> My reasons are perfectly just. Nothing i said or pointed out is false or didn't happen.
You used things that are not accepted by the comunity for different reasons and NLFs. This is a fact and perfectly apt reasons to call out against you.
I literally need nothing more .
Standard and burden of proof is on you. It falls to you to prove the shit you are saying and so far you have done nothing to convince me otherwise.
Your dishonesty,lack of self awareness and perception of how debating works are shit.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you for admitting your opinion is wrong then. My reasons are exactly the same as they did happen and no one disregarded them. Again when did I use NLF, nothing I said shows otherwise.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Thank you for admitting your opinion is wrong then. My reasons are exactly the same as they did happen and no one disregarded them. Again when did I use NLF, nothing I said shows otherwise.





OMGMAN said:


> Too bad that time stop will happen before kakashi does anything, plus Zeref is immortal, that won't help.


I dunno about you @reyatsuguy but this looks like an NLF.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I dunno about you @reyatsuguy but this looks like an NLF.



Kakashi can't cancel out immortality, that is NLF right there.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Kakashi can't cancel out immortality, that is NLF right there.


Are you not aware of the different types of immortality?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Thank you for admitting your opinion is wrong then


Read: Reading Comprehension = 0.


OMGMAN said:


> My reasons are exactly the same as they did happen and no one disregarded them.


Yeah, keep disregarding reality. 


OMGMAN said:


> Again when did I use NLF, nothing I said shows otherwise


I already told you. The simple fact that you believe either Acnologia or Zeref are at continent level is a big fucking NLF.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Are you not aware of the different types of immortality?



Even severing the head will not kill the person, and with Fairy Heart, he can literally reform from nothing.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Too bad for you that consensus is not canon in any universe. So yeah, rage more
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case how did I pass college and got a successful job?



Graduating college doesn't mean you're smart. A lot of people do it. Successful job? I'm not inclined to believe it. But even if you do, good for you.
There are plenty of successful people on this planet, many of them are not really intelligent. Some are even outright stupid.

Anyway, none of what you said changes the fact that you've been spewing stupid crap in this thread and replied like a child once you realized you're losing(which makes you kinda slow, since you lost from the very first post).

I'm disappointed in myself that I actually replied seriously to this...


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Even severing the head will not kill the person, and with Fairy Heart, he can literally reform from nothing.


And that's a Type 4 Immortality. Even if we take your bullshit to its logical conclusion, Zeref gets blitzed and killed over and over again.

Which still counts as a loss.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> Read: Reading Comprehension = 0.
> 
> Yeah, keep disregarding reality.
> 
> I already told you. The simple fact that you believe either Acnologia or Zeref are at continent level is a big fucking NLF.



I did, you failed to specify, keep on living in a fantasy world. Well the proof is all over with Irene's and August's feat.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 19, 2018)

Why is this still going? The FT duo are completely outclassed.

Also FT entertaining?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I did, you failed to specify


Why do i need to specify when other people have done so in the past ? In the thread that you made, no less ?


OMGMAN said:


> Well the proof is all over with Irene's and August's feat


N
O
T

A
C
C
E
P
T
E
D


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@PaN 
Being successful hardly while dumb? Doesn't mean I'm the later one or both.

When has this ever been about winning or losing, it is about discussing who would win in a non canon fictional battle, now who is the child here?



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And that's a Type 4 Immortality. Even if we take your bullshit to its logical conclusion, Zeref gets blitzed and killed over and over again.
> 
> Which still counts as a loss.



How is he slower than Kakashi?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Why is this still going? The FT duo are completely outclassed.
> 
> Also FT entertaining?



Yeah, FT is, you never watched it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey you never did, you have to otherwise people will troll you on your failures. No one bothered to reason why not


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Yeah, FT is, you never watched it?



I have actually and I didn't find it entertaining in the slightest. So much so I was only able to get through one arc before I dropped that shit. Volume One RWBY is legit more entertaining than Fairy Tail is.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Heard of it, and didn't really draw because it was too, um, how do I say this, not to my liking.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Zeref was oneshotted in his strongest form by a single punch from an exhausted Natsu who just returned from the dead
I think this is an easy win for guy 



Adamant soul said:


> Why is this still going? The FT duo are completely outclassed.
> 
> Also FT entertaining?


No matter how horrible FT was,you can't take away the fact that it was still pretty fuckin entertaining


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Are you not aware of the different types of immortality?



As I recall, the Truth-Seeking Balls have no issue with killing the Edo Tensei, and those possess a level of immortality exceeding that demonstrated by Zeref.  

Double Mangekyo Sharingan Kakashi is also imbued with the Six Paths power Obito possessed, and we saw his Raikiri was empowered enough to severely wound Kaguya.  I think it is fair to assume Six Paths power also means Yin-Yang Release, so I think the Kamui Lightning Cutter's Yin-Yang properties could negate Zeref's immortality.



OMGMAN said:


> How is he slower than Kakashi?



DMS Kakashi is fast enough to keep pace with the attacks of and land blows upon Kaguya at her peak power, a character who possessed enough power to destroy an entire planet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> No matter how horrible FT was,you can't take away the fact that it was still pretty fuckin entertaining



If only to make fun of for how bad it is.  The story itself is just the same thing over and over again with a different coat of paint each arc.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> you never did, you have to otherwise people will troll you on your failures


Again, the lack of self awareness is staggering.
And again, i have nothing to prove here as i am only speaking based on previous things that bave happened.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Zeref was oneshotted in his strongest form by a single punch from an exhausted Natsu who just returned from the dead
> I think this is an easy win for guy
> 
> 
> No matter how horrible FT was,you can't take away the fact that it was still pretty fuckin entertaining



He was attacked multiple times before he was downed, and he was defeated because his flames reached a high temperature to bypass his SpaceTime powers to beat him.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey You seem to be unaware of what people say is pitiful. Same here with everything that happened.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> No matter how horrible FT was,you can't take away the fact that it was still pretty fuckin entertaining



I can actually because I didn't find it entertaining at all, hence dropping it after only one arc.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> You seem to be unaware of what people say is pitiful


I'm not talking about what people are saying about FT.I don't give a rat's ass, i'm talking about the actual reasons the feats were shot down. If  you consider those pitifull, that's your problem.


OMGMAN said:


> his flames reached a high temperature to bypass his SpaceTime powers to beat him


I don't get how you can even use this as an argument. It can be classified as haxx at best and deemed unquantifiable at worst. See, that;s why people don't take you seriously.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

When were we talking about FT? We were talking about your content typing which was lacking.

His only hax are that it hurts dragons and that his flames heat increases with his emotional state. There is no other hax behind them.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> I don't get how you can even use this as an argument. It can be classified as haxx at best and deemed unquantifiable at worst. See, that;s why people don't take you seriously.



For this guy, it only needs to be "possible" for him to consider it "logical", regardless of whether it contradicts the rest of the story, or whether it is just him imposing his own fan-based presumptions on the story.

The most reasonable option is that the Fairy Heart magic was "burned away"; it saves on crafting three separate excuses to justify why "Kugelblitz temperatures" do not boil away the planet down to its core.  Believe me, OMGMAN has made three such excuses in the past.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> He was attacked multiple times before he was downed, and he was defeated because his flames reached a high temperature to bypass his SpaceTime powers to beat him.


Ah yes
"THE FLAMES OF SAVAGE EMOTIONS"

That whole thing was honestly clearly bullshit and without explanation so if you use that BS as an argument then sorry but you are very wrong my friend.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jan 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> If only to make fun of for how bad it is.


Yes,Especially towards the ending,I looked forward to how much worse it could become every week,it kept me at the edge of my seat i must say


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> His only hax are that it hurts dragons and that his flames heat increases with his emotional state. There is no other hax behind them.


Ok, so they are unquantifiable then.


OMGMAN said:


> When were we talking about FT? We were talking about your content typing which was lacking.


You can't even keep track of what you are saying huh ?
Starting to loose my patience her, not gonna lie.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Ah yes
> "THE FLAMES OF SAVAGE EMOTIONS"
> 
> That whole thing was honestly clearly bullshit and without explanation so if you use that BS as an argument then sorry but you are very wrong my friend.



It actually was state multiple times in the series that emotions/feelings has a profound influence on magic's workings, and to add to that, and bonds/friendship are emotions as well, not only that it has been stated that his flames heat is tied to his anger


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey It is quantifiable, but this is writers license, writers use it all the time.

I should be saying the same to you, you just started talking about FT when we were talking about your writing skills, I am perfectly calm, no reason not to.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> It is quantifiable, but this is writers license, writers use it all the time.


So in your own words, " it's quantifiable but not really cause reasons". Ok


OMGMAN said:


> I should be saying the same to you, you just started talking about FT when we were talking about your writing skills, I am perfectly calm, no reason not to.


Yeah..not goona even bother to respond to this.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

It is quantifiable which changes nothing.

Good to know you admitted your mistake then


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> It is quantifiable which changes nothing.


Then quantify it. Go ahead.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Good to know you admitted your mistake then



Will you stop assuming that people refusing to engage with your idiocy is them admitting their mistakes, you conceited little BUG?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Will you stop assuming that people refusing to engage with your idiocy is them admitting their mistakes, you conceited little BUG?


He's not worth it..leave him to just  manifest himself.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

It is kugelblitz temperature to effect spacetime,


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Uh uh.. we finaly reached the point where you argue Kugelblitz and when the discussion ends.
I'm out.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Well finally, the room needs more fresh air


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

For a guy who doesn't know elementary physics and its applications, you sure like to act witty.
Drop it, it makes you look even worse.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

Here we go again with the Kugelblitz bullshit. How many times has this been shot down? Jesus H Yamato


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

It doesn't change that it was the extreme heat that managed to beat Zeref. You should know and accept that by now, since when does accurate physics ever apply to fictional universes.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> It doesn't change that it was the extreme heat that managed to beat Zeref


That doesn;t mean it's Kugelblitz.


OMGMAN said:


> You should know and accept that by now, since when does accurate physics ever apply to fictional universes.


Since you are trying to apply physics to it , you fucking brainless turd. You first argue for Kugelblitz, which is a fucking thing in theoreticall physics and then you're saying that physica don't actually apply in fictional univeres. Well, which one is it you schyzoprhenic idiot ? You can't have both in one.....


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

@reyatsuguy He has pick-and-choose double-standards.  He chooses where to apply physics, and where not to, yet he has the gall to criticize me for all the things I've already stated to be wrong with claiming "kugelblitz temperatures", and calling him out on his pick-and-choose mentality.  He's made three excuses for Natsu having "kugelblitz temperatures" and not destroying everything around him, yet they'll harp over why Yamamoto's Bankai doesn't immediately erase everything around him _when the temperature difference between 15,000,000 Celsius and 10^32 Kelvin (Kugelblitz temp) is 25 orders of magnitude._


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

For all we know in an alternate universe it isn't but that is neither here nor there, I am not applying physics to this, I am going with what people seem to be unaware of which should have been obvious. Until we know what temperature numbers are equivalent to this universe, it is pretty clear what temperature it was. Apparently you can because writer's license is a thing because any writer has that.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> For all we know in an alternate universe it isn't but that is neither here nor there, I am not applying physics to this, I am going with what people seem to be unaware of which should have been obvious. Until we know what temperature numbers are equivalent to this universe, it is pretty clear what temperature it was. Apparently you can because writer's license is a thing because any writer has that.


You can't have your cake and eat it too. It either is a Kugelblitz or is not.

And guess what? It wasn't. For it to be have been a Kugelblitz and not just fucking with spatial fart magic, it had to be a black hole and to have fucked up gravity in such a manner that space itself would function in ways we've yet to see.

So which is it?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I am not applying physics to this,


Yes you are, if you weren't , you wouldn't have use a physicall phenomenom. You can't be this retarded.


OMGMAN said:


> Until we know what temperature numbers are equivalent to this universe, it is pretty clear what temperature it was


This is just jiberish.. It doesn't even makes sense gramatically, let alone the hundreds of physics laws and aplications you just trampled over.


OMGMAN said:


> Apparently you can because writer's license is a thing because any writer has that.


What ? What the fuck does that have to do with what you are arguing you, incoherent fuck ? You are arguing Kugelblitz temperatures which are somehow modeled into something else by artisic license ?? Literally what ???


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it too. It either is a Kugelblitz or is not.
> 
> And guess what? It wasn't. For it to be have been a Kugelblitz and not just fucking with spatial fart magic, it had to be a black hole and to have fucked up gravity in such a manner that space itself would function in ways we've yet to see.
> 
> So which is it?



Yes, I can, it is in my fridge from a party that I went to.

I guess it is kugelblitz, plus we have seen a blackhole already and described a singularity of infinity gravity.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm shocked...like i have never seen anything this bad....


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Yes, I can, it is in my fridge from a party that I went to.


It's an expression you dope. Learn what it means.


OMGMAN said:


> I guess it is kugelblitz, plus we have seen a blackhole already and described a singularity of infinity gravity.


What fucking black hole in FT


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey look it is quite simple, Natsu reached the temp needed to distort SpaceTime, there is no possible reason you can make otherwise, other than complaining of bad writing which is not allowed in this case. It have everything to do with what we are talking about. Every writer does this for purposes so that it does not get out of hand.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It's an expression you dope. Learn what it means.
> 
> What fucking black hole in FT



Then don't use one where I actually have something in real life to be effected.

Bluenote when he fought Gildarts, his final move before being beaten.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Bluenote when he fought Gildarts, his final move before being beaten.


Yeah I'm looking at that black hole and it doesn't resemble a real life black hole.

At all.

But do try running that through Endless Mike, I bet he'll accept it


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> What fucking black hole in FT



Bluenote has a Magic named "Black Hole".  Unlike a _*REAL *_black hole, however, it was "shattered" by a sufficiently strong Magic attack, and is the size of one's hand.  A _real black hole_ would be essentially impervious to any form of destruction.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> @rey look it is quite simple, Natsu reached the temp needed to distort SpaceTime, there is no possible reason you can make otherwise, other than complaining of bad writing which is not allowed in this case. It have everything to do with what we are talking about. Every writer does this for purposes so that it does not get out of hand.


No... just no.. your are arguing a physicall phenom and at the same time arguing for the inacuracy of that phenom which  defeats the purpose and validity  of said physics .  I can't even begin to describe how fallacious this logic is.
You destroyed your own claim by yourself.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah I'm looking at that black hole and it doesn't resemble a real life black hole.
> 
> At all.
> 
> But do try running that through Endless Mike, I bet he'll accept it



Looks are not everything, if it operates as a black hole and described as such, with how matter is warped by the pull of it


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Looks are not everything, if it operates as a black hole and described as such, with how matter is warped by the pull of it




Yeah no that doesn't work that way. You want to know how many black hole calcs got shot down because of one little inaccuracy?

More than you'd think. @TTGL tried recently with Zeormus' black hole and that had more proof of being a black hole than Bluenote's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah no that doesn't work that way. You want to know how many black hole calcs got shot down because of one little inaccuracy?
> 
> More than you'd think. @TTGL tried recently with Zeormus' black hole and that had more proof of being a black hole than Bluenote's.


All the shit he has said since this thread was created was shot down in the past. Every single one. But he doesn't care. Rules,consensus,common sense are nothing. Wanking comes first everything else comes later.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey first, watch your spelling, second, no, just because something happened in a fictional world does not mean it has to happen in real life, it is a (figurative) fantasy world, you get to put things in where Realistic consiquenses don't apply. Fallacy is only if something realistically happens


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> watch your spelling


> telling me to watch my spelling when he can't form a coherent sentence.


OMGMAN said:


> no, just because something happened in a fictional world does not mean it has to happen in real life, i


THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU ARGUING FOR A AN ACTUALL REAL LIFE PHENOMENOM  you fucking retard ?????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah no that doesn't work that way. You want to know how many black hole calcs got shot down because of one little inaccuracy?
> 
> More than you'd think. @TTGL tried recently with Zeormus' black hole and that had more proof of being a black hole than Bluenote's.



I have no problem with anything that it id either described or displayed as such, if something is a black hole then it is a black hole. The fictional world operates by it's own rules.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I have no problem with anything that it id either described or displayed as such, if something is a black hole then it is a black hole. The fictional world operates by it's own rules.


Sorry but it doesn't work that way. Black holes are a very specific phenomenon that you can't just handwave away by going lolfiction. The second you do, it becomes _very _easy to abuse.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> > telling me to watch my spelling when he can't form a coherent sentence.
> 
> THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU ARGUING FOR A AN ACTUALL REAL LIFE PHENOMENOM  you fucking retard ?????????



Coherence is not a factor in this discussion, with how the feat is applied.

Someone asked me to prove it, and I did


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Looks are not everything, if it operates as a black hole and described as such, with how matter is warped by the pull of it



Except we know what black holes would look like:



Bluenote's "Black Hole" is just a solid ball of Magic; a real black hole would look like the above, and that is just the event horizon.  With any true black hole, gravity takes over entirely, and anything put into it will just increase the black hole's mass, _even if you threw another black hole at it._

In other words, since it is solid, and since it can be broken, *then it is nothing like a real black hole.  *Bluenote's "Black Hole" is nothing like a real black hole, and will never be treated as such.  It doesn't matter how much you try to appeal that "the fictional world operates by its own rules".


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Someone asked me to prove it, and I did


No you didn't , if anything you disproved it since you, yourself, mentioned that the feeat is innacurate.
Also... you're going agains a core-rule of ours. We do actually guide ourselves by real life shit in fiction . Always have, always will. Again, you are going directly against the VAST consensus of this forum.
What the fuck are you even doing here ?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Sorry but it doesn't work that way. Black holes are a very specific phenomenon that you can't just handwave away by going lolfiction. The second you do, it becomes _very _easy to abuse.



Fair point, but to correct you on something, with how this black hole was destroyed, it is not just applying significant magic, but Gildarts' magic of destruction.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Fair point, but to correct you on something, with how this black hole was destroyed, it is not just applying significant magic, but Gildarts' magic of destruction.



Again, it doesn't matter.  As I already stated, the fact that it is treated as a solid object that can crack and break proves beyond all doubt that it is nothing like a real black hole, and should not be treated as such.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

That does not matter as well since it has been described as an infinite gravity well, whatever Gildarts did was just destruction, it is how he destroyed it. Because by that logic it should have broke the ball the moment matter rammed into it



reyatsuguy said:


> No you didn't , if anything you disproved it since you, yourself, mentioned that the feeat is innacurate.
> Also... you're going agains a core-rule of ours. We do actually guide ourselves by real life shit in fiction . Always have, always will. Again, you are going directly against the VAST consensus of this forum.
> What the fuck are you even doing here ?


when have I disproved myself? I have followed what my logic is, I said it can be quantified and that such a phenomenon is a think. To make friends and have fun in discussions.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I have followed what my logic is


Your logic is terminally flawed.


OMGMAN said:


> I said it can be quantified


Yes you said that. You tryed to quantify it by applying Kugelblitz values to it which afterward , you admited that it was innacurate compared to the real life thing because of "lol fiction" and artistic license which defeated the purpose of  trying to use a real life phenom to justify it. it's 100% wrong and ilogical.


OMGMAN said:


> uch a phenomenon is a think


> and you were telling me to watch my spelling.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> To make friends and have fun in discussions.


Also, good luck with that.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

My logic is fine, thank you.

No I said that writers liscense is a thing which many fictional worlds does that. That does not make it inaccurate by the universe’s standards nor our own. Besides it is by understanding the difference and accepting that we are not in a fictional world is important too. So no, it is logical. Typos, my tablets always do that or auto corrects


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

reyatsuguy said:


> Also, good luck with that.



Guess internet friends are a bad idea, should have known better from people warning you about don’t make strangers online.

Well I guess that is why I have real friends I grew up with


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> That does not matter as well since it has been described as an infinite gravity well, whatever Gildarts did was just destruction, it is how he destroyed it.



It's called _*hyperbole*_.  An exaggerated description of something's effect.  In the case of Bluenote, that's nothing more than a colorful description of the solid ball of Gravity Magic he made.  

The fact it was shattered at all proves it behaves nothing like a black hole and was never close to being a real black hole.  No amount of invoking "writer's license" will not change that fact.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Prove that it is physical when matter just went inside it without “shattering” It like you said. It is nothing like Chibaku Tensei where it is an actual object and not an hole of infinite gravity. Actually space breaks up as well shown in the manga so the physics are the same there so nothing really out of the ordinary there.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> No I said that writers liscense is a thing which many fictional worlds does that





OMGMAN said:


> That does not make it inaccurate by the universe’s standards nor our own


Put togheter, those two  statements, ,are irrelevant to one another so idk what the fuck you are trying to say.


OMGMAN said:


> Besides it is by understanding the difference and accepting that we are not in a fictional world is important too


Whatever... point is your claim doesn't stand.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 19, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Then don't use one where I actually have something in real life to be effected.
> 
> Bluenote when he fought Gildarts, his final move before being beaten.



Let me guess, your gonna use this retarded logic to say zeref and acnologia are star+ level since they are way stronger than bluenote right?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

@rey, both can be applied with both physics and writers logic, this is not based 100% on the real world physics or not at all unless described as such. My claim is fine.



Lucy75 said:


> Let me guess, your gonna use this retarded logic to say zeref and acnologia are star+ level since they are way stronger than bluenote right?



What the heck is wrong with you? No one in FT is getting Past Moon level as already established.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

No one in FT is getting past country lvl *


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 19, 2018)

Already proven that they passed it already

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 19, 2018)

@MusubiKazesaru  this is done. PLease kill it with fire .

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------

